# News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!



## System (30. Oktober 2008)

*News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,665432


----------



## RonTaboga (30. Oktober 2008)

Höher als Crysis, Fallout3, Far Cry 2 etc.??? 

Ist irgendwie komisch wird wohl ein mieser Port.


----------



## Provyder (30. Oktober 2008)

Zum Glück habe ich mir heute einen neuen Rechner bestellt 

Freue mich schon das erste mal seit 3 Jahren meine derzeitigen Lieblingsspiele voll aufdrehen zu können... GTA 4 wird dann noch mehr Spaß machen


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Na, dann kann ich auch das letzte Fünkchen Hoffnung töten (GF6600T, P4 3 GHz, 1GB RAM). War aber eigentlich klar.


----------



## Freezeman (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 30.10.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Höher als Crysis, Fallout3, Far Cry 2 etc.???
> 
> Ist irgendwie komisch wird wohl ein mieser Port.



Dass dieses Spiel eine hohe CPU-Anforderung hat war ja klar, bei dem ganzen Kram der im Hintergrund berechnet werden muss. Dafür ist die Grafikanforderung nicht allzu hoch.
Deswegen muss man aber nicht einen miesen Port vermuten.


----------



## HLP-Andy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ist damit das erste Spiel für den ein Quad-Core empfohlen wird, oder?




			
				Freezeman am 30.10.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass dieses Spiel eine hohe CPU-Anforderung hat war ja klar, bei dem ganzen Kram der im Hintergrund berechnet werden muss. Dafür ist die Grafikanforderung nicht allzu hoch.
> Deswegen muss man aber nicht einen miesen Port vermuten.


Naja, auf der Xbox360 klappts doch auch. Und ich würd schon meinen, dass ein moderner Dual-Core zumindest die selbe Leistung bringen sollte als diese alte 3-Kern-CPU in der Xbox.


----------



## RonTaboga (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann kann ich auch das letzte Fünkchen Hoffnung töten (GF6600T, P4 3 GHz, 1GB RAM). War aber eigentlich klar.



Eigentlich war es nicht klar. Denn Games wie Fallout 3 und Far Cry 2 bspw. sind grafisch nicht schlechter (in meinen Augen sogar deutlich besser) und haben weitaus geringere Anforderungen.


----------



## RonTaboga (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 30.10.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist damit das erste Spiel für den ein Quad-Core empfohlen wird, oder?



Supreme Commander hatte das glaube ich auch. Es ist das zweite


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 30.10.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die werd ich mit oben genannter Hardware ja wohl auch nicht spielen können?!?


----------



## doceddy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 30.10.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist damit das erste Spiel für den ein Quad-Core empfohlen wird, oder?



Schon bei Lost Planet wird ein Quad empfohlen


----------



## RonTaboga (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also...auf meinem Athlon64 X2 5000+ und meiner HD3850 512 kann ich Mass Effect,  Dead Space, Fallout 3 und Far Cry 2 sehr gut auf den höchsten Grafikdetails in 1280x1024 zocken, obwohl das System nur mittelmäßig ist.

Sollte ich das bei GTA IV nicht können dann ist es ein mieser Port...aber wir werden ja sehen.


----------



## Sprudelmax (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wie steht denn ein e8400 im vergleich zu so nem x3 prcessor oder nem älteren quad? der is besser hoff ich mal!
 Erstaunlich dass für maximale Einstellungen ne Geforce 8600 reicht!


----------



## lucdec (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



> preis gegeben



Sollte es nicht preisgeben sein?


----------



## Krampfkeks (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3 mass effect und dead speace haen auch nicht wirklich gute Grafik....hab alle gespielt (außer dead space)

und fallout ist sehr prozessor lastig


----------



## RonTaboga (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Krampfkeks am 30.10.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallout 3 mass effect und dead speace haen auch nicht wirklich gute Grafik....hab alle gespielt (außer dead space)
> 
> und fallout ist sehr prozessor lastig



Also die Grafik ist schon ziemlich ansprechend von den Spielen. Und GTA IV hat keineswegs irgendeine brilliante Grafik und schon gar nicht eine bessere als in den o.g Spielen...die Bäume sehen aus wie anno 2002 und die Stadt ist zwar hübsch und atmosphärisch gestaltet aber besteht ja nur im Endeffekt aus Quadratischen Gebäuden.

Wenn Fallout 3 so Prozessorlastig ist...wieso läuft es auf meinem X2 5000+ so gut? Die Frage wäre dann also WIE prozessorlastig ist dann GTA IV


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ruhig blut.
jeder -ich wiederhole: jeder!- der andere aktuelle titel flüssig spielen kann, der wird auch gta 4 vernünftig spielen können.

woher ich dieses wissen nehme?
wirklich "wissen" kann ich das selbstredend nicht, aber rockstar wäre wohl kaum gut beraten ein spiel auf den markt zu werfen, dass nur von 0.,000002 % der pc- besitzer (eben die triple- bzw quadcore besitzer) in ansprechender qualität gespielt werden kann. 

wer natürlich in 2560*`schlag mich tot`und abnormen qualitätseinstellungen spielen will, der kann natürlich auch die performanteste hardware auslasten.
das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt was neues.   

ich finds ein bisschen verfrüht, jetzt schon von einem "beschissenen port" zu sprechen.
ein wenig mehr vertrauen kann man r* da schon entgegen bringen, meine ich.

für den 



Spoiler



(unwahrscheinlichen)


 fall, dass ich falsch liege, entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon mal prophylaktisch.


----------



## Vidaro (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

nach der nicht ganz gelungen Bully Portierungen die teilweise extreme Slowdowns hat bei ner ned ganz so aktuellen grafik wundern mich diese Anforderungen irgendwie gar ned...
naja spielen kann ichs aber sowieso


----------



## Magnum-1407 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sprudelmax am 30.10.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wie steht denn ein e8400 im vergleich zu so nem x3 prcessor oder nem älteren quad? der is besser hoff ich mal!
> Erstaunlich dass für maximale Einstellungen ne Geforce 8600 reicht!



Einen sehr aktuellen Vergleich von Prozessoren mit verschiedenen Benchmarks findet man hier (auf französisch, aber die Zahlen sprechen eh' für sich):

http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/1121/comparatif-de-100-processeurs/page1.php

Die Übersicht umfasst 100 Prozessoren und ca. 20 Benchmarks. Der E8400 schlägt sich übrigens recht gut


----------



## NineEleven (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Core 2 Quad!....Na endlich geht es los, dass Entwickler ihre Spiele auf Multicore optimieren. Dass das die Zukunft ist, war ja schon lange klar. Nicht so primitiv, nur auf brachiale Taktraten zu setzen!
Dafür auf jeden Fall ein Pluspunkt!!!!!!
Jetzt müssen nur noch die anderen folgen....


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

WTF? 18gb? OMG


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Crazy-Ghost am 30.10.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> WTF? 18gb? OMG




na ja- das dürfte ja wohl noch das geringste problem darstellen, oder?


----------



## joel3214 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Jetzt meckern alle mit 2 Kernen die doch ach so schnell sind XD
Ich freue mich mit meinen q6600 @3 GHZ


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joel3214 am 30.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt meckern alle mit 2 Kernen die doch ach so schnell sind XD
> Ich freue mich mit meinen q6600 @3 GHZ


----------



## fak3er (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

18gb speicher net schlecht


----------



## Aggrowolf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

1,5 GB Ram is auch neu.^^


----------



## BiJay (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joel3214 am 30.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt meckern alle mit 2 Kernen die doch ach so schnell sind XD
> Ich freue mich mit meinen q6600 @3 GHZ


*proll*

Naja, hab schon Spiele gesehen, die in den Anforderungen Multikerne empfehlen, sie aber dann gar nicht wirklich ausnutzen... Ich fand die Anforderungen noch nie wirklich aussagekräftig *an crysis geruckel zurückdenk*.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joel3214 am 30.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt meckern alle mit 2 Kernen die doch ach so schnell sind XD
> Ich freue mich mit meinen q6600 @3 GHZ


Junge, bist du cool. Wenn ich groß bin will ich mal so werden wie du.


----------



## patsche (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

immer dieser "penisvergleich", wie imkindergarten, wenn ich es nicht besser wüste würde ich sagen dass einige hier dieses spiel noch gar nicht spielen dürfen.


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Hihihihihi. 16 GiB HDD!!! C2D!!! 7900gt!!! Und das als MINIMUM!! Also, soo toll sieht GTA4 dann doch nicht aus...

Findet es sonst noch jemand witzig, dass zwischen GTA3 und GTA4 noch zwei weitere Teile erschienen sind?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 30.10.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Findet es sonst noch jemand witzig, dass zwischen GTA3 und GTA4 noch zwei weitere Teile erschienen sind?




vielleicht, wenn du mir erklärst, wo der "witz" liegt?  :-o


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Bonkic am 30.10.2008 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 30.10.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Witzig ist nicht immer zum lachen  

GTA
GTA2
GTA3
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
GTA4

Chronologische Reihenfolge

Was mir eben noch einfiel: Welche Karte ist wohl schneller: Die minimal empfeohlene 7900gt oder die otimal empfohlene 8600gts? Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 30.10.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA
> GTA2
> GTA3
> GTA Vice City
> ...


Vice City und San Andreas bilden zusammen mit GTA 3 eine Trilogie und sind praktisch dann alle zusammen der dritte GTA Teil. Frag mich aber bloß nicht, warum?


----------



## Alf1507 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joel3214 am 30.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt meckern alle mit 2 Kernen die doch ach so schnell sind XD
> Ich freue mich mit meinen q6600 @3 GHZ


Was für ein Kindergarten! Bist du überhaupt schon alt genug für das Spiel?


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 30.10.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 30.10.2008 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ich aber. Es ergibt nämlich keinen Sinn. Die haben doch storytechnisch nix gemeinsam (naja, außer dass wie immer ein Kleinkrimineller zum Mafiaboss werden will und wird). Aber an und für sich genommen sind es drei verschiedene Teile. Bei Halflife kann ich es verstehen. Die hängen alle zusammen.
Hätte Rockstars nicht wenigstens die Namen angleichen können?? GTA3: Vice City wäre doch auch gegangen. Half Life 2 Episode 1 ging ja auch 



			
				Alf1507 am 30.10.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> joel3214 am 30.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du vllt schon zu alt für solche Spielchen?


----------



## gamezocker1988 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

shit XP -SP 3
ich hab nur XP 2  schon seit gut 3 jahren oben wenn ich jetzt Sp 3 installiere kommt es sicher zu komplikation  !!!

WIRD MAN GTA IV nicht mit SP2 spielen können
WARUM??????????

oder soll ich mirdann doch nicht lieber vista zulegen auf eine 2te partition, hoffe das beim installieren nix schief läuft


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 31.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tu ich aber. Es ergibt nämlich keinen Sinn. Die haben doch storytechnisch nix gemeinsam (naja, außer dass wie immer ein Kleinkrimineller zum Mafiaboss werden will und wird). Aber an und für sich genommen sind es drei verschiedene Teile. Bei Halflife kann ich es verstehen. Die hängen alle zusammen.
> Hätte Rockstars nicht wenigstens die Namen angleichen können?? GTA3: Vice City wäre doch auch gegangen. Half Life 2 Episode 1 ging ja auch



...und ausserdem gibts ja noch die beiden -stories teile.   

aber wo liegt das problem?
ist doch vollkommen wurst, wie man das kind nennt, oder?
was ändert das denn für dich?

wenn du unbedingt eine gemeinsamkeit suchen willst, dann ist es wohl -zumindest- das technische grundgerüst.
denn in der beziehung hat sich in den 3 (bzw 5) teilen ja so gut wie gar nix getan (was natürlich auch nicht zuletzt an der da noch aktuellen konsolengeneration lag.


----------



## lucdec (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 30.10.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir eben noch einfiel: Welche Karte ist wohl schneller: Die minimal empfeohlene 7900gt oder die otimal empfohlene 8600gts? Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.



Die liegen ungefähr gleichauf - merkwürdig.


----------



## thor2101 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

18 gbyte? schonmal sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 31.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tu ich aber. Es ergibt nämlich keinen Sinn. Die haben doch storytechnisch nix gemeinsam (naja, außer dass wie immer ein Kleinkrimineller zum Mafiaboss werden will und wird). Aber an und für sich genommen sind es drei verschiedene Teile. Bei Halflife kann ich es verstehen. Die hängen alle zusammen.
> Hätte Rockstars nicht wenigstens die Namen angleichen können?? GTA3: Vice City wäre doch auch gegangen. Half Life 2 Episode 1 ging ja auch


Die drei Teile hatten alle dieselbe Engine. GTA IV ist jetzt ne wirkliche Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## baummonster (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				thor2101 am 31.10.2008 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 18 gbyte? schonmal sehr vielversprechend!



Naja, großes Spiel heißt nich automatisch gutes Spiel  Ich denk da nur mal an Turok (12GB) oder Age of Conan (drölf Trillionen GB). Aber mal schauen, ich persönlich halte GTA IV für etwas overhyped. Mich persönlich reizt Saints Row 2 irgendwie mehr weil offensichtlich mehr auf Spaß als auf Realismus ausgelegt is. Wie der GT Review bereits meinte: Its more South Park than South Central


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

isses auch

GTA4 ist nur GTA 3 mit neuer grafik und setting, öde

und zu hardware anforderung sag ich nur, 360 an, DVD rein, Spielen, konsolen haben doch vorteile, und sonderlich besser sieht es aufm PC nicht aus


----------



## Darth-Somebody (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Hoffentlich nutzt das Spiel die 4 Kerne auch aus  
Habs schon vor ner Ewigkeit vorbestellt


----------



## daniegee1337 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Also das Spiel war auf der Konsole super langweilig... Ich bezweifle jetzt maö, dass sich was geändert hat. Schade ich habe die vorhergegangenen Teile geliebt  sogar San Andreas war noch ganz ok. Scheiss Konsolen.... man bekommt immer son Kompromiss auf den Teller, vielen Dank (((


----------



## slimbit (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Naja solange es auf dem PC ruckelfrei und ohne "Nachladen" läuft, hat sich das warten schon gelohnt.

Spielt sich mit ner vernünftigen Framerate doch direkt viel schöner!

Und ich sah immer in den Konsolen den Vorteil, dass ein Spiel auch auf jeden Fall vernünftig läuft.Dann les ich in Tests dass man auf der Konsole merkt,dass die Framerate schwankt...

Bin aber gespannt ob es wirklich 4 Kerne unterstützt,oder ob das nur sagen soll das man schon nen guten Prozessor braucht...


----------



## Fredl26 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

also ich kann es kaum erwarten,hatte zwar bisl bammel bei den S-anforderungen-aber wenn ich die sehe da klappt das ja dicke.


----------



## SchabbeS (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Huskyboy am 31.10.2008 03:54 schrieb:
			
		

> isses auch
> 
> GTA4 ist nur GTA 3 mit neuer grafik und setting, öde
> 
> und zu hardware anforderung sag ich nur, 360 an, DVD rein, Spielen, konsolen haben doch vorteile, und sonderlich besser sieht es aufm PC nicht aus


Dafür läuft GTA4 auch mehr als beschissen auf der XBox360.
Mein PC wartet schon fieberhaft auf den neusten Teil der GTA-Reihe   
Das einzigste was mich bei den Anforderungen etwas schockiert hat, war der Quad Core als optimale CPU.


----------



## Soulja110 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Huskyboy am 31.10.2008 03:54 schrieb:
			
		

> isses auch
> 
> GTA4 ist nur GTA 3 mit neuer grafik und setting, öde
> 
> und zu hardware anforderung sag ich nur, 360 an, DVD rein, Spielen, konsolen haben doch vorteile, und sonderlich besser sieht es aufm PC nicht aus



genau, das wars dann aber auch schon. da is nix mit anderen maps einfügen, models & skins ändern. das beschneidet den langzeitspaß um eine ganze menge. oder uncut patches wie bei fallout 3. der vorteil eines pc ist und wird immer sein, dass man einfach viel mehr damit machen kann.



			
				SchabbeS am 31.10.2008 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür läuft GTA4 auch mehr als beschissen auf der XBox360.
> Mein PC wartet schon fieberhaft auf den neusten Teil der GTA-Reihe
> Das einzigste was mich bei den Anforderungen etwas schockiert hat, war der Quad Core als optimale CPU.



"mehr als beschissen auf der xbox360" alles klar  solange du keinen krieg in den straßen anfängst ist das game superflüssig

FAZIT: ihr labert beide kacke, basta


----------



## sagichnet (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				SchabbeS am 31.10.2008 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 31.10.2008 03:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XBOX 360 + PS3 -> mehrere Kerne, dementsprechend unterstützen Konsolentitel auch Mulit-Cores, gut so.

Zur Performance auf der 360 -> dort läuft es super, habe so gut wie nie Ruckler gehabt.
Als es für den PC angekündigt wurde habe ich es dennoch an einen Kumpel verkauft, ich erhoffe mir einfach eine NOCH bessere(es sieht auf der XBOX schon sehr geil aus) und ein etwas besseres/schnelleres Zielen. Dann natürlich noch Mods und einen MP für den ich nicht bezahlen muss.

Mal abwarten....


----------



## coony (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 30.10.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also...auf meinem Athlon64 X2 5000+ und meiner HD3850 512 kann ich Mass Effect,  Dead Space, Fallout 3 und Far Cry 2 sehr gut auf den höchsten Grafikdetails in 1280x1024 zocken, obwohl das System nur mittelmäßig ist.
> 
> Sollte ich das bei GTA IV nicht können dann ist es ein mieser Port...aber wir werden ja sehen.



die alte thematik - diese ganzen spiele kann man nicht mit miteinander vergleichen. eine riesige detailreiche stadt voller verkehr, fussgängern etc. - und im gegensatz dazu bei mass effect schlauchlevel auf detailarmen planeten, hier und da ein gebäude und paar kisten/gegner.
bei gta4 wird das hauptproblem die cpu sein. zumindest sind die frameeinbrüche meist dann zu sehen wenn besonders viel action zu berechnen ist (z.b. verfolgungsjagd oder schießerei mit 10+ polizeiwagen).
und zum thema grafik - ich hab alle teile auf pc gespielt und finde die neue engine   . ich freu mich das es endlich für pc rauskommt. man bekommt genau das was man in den trailern sieht - wem das nicht reicht, der sollte das spiel lieber nicht kaufen und besser zu saint rows greifen (    ). alle anderen bekommen eine 1a gangstergame.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				daniegee1337 am 31.10.2008 07:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Spiel war auf der Konsole super langweilig... Ich bezweifle jetzt maö, dass sich was geändert hat. Schade ich habe die vorhergegangenen Teile geliebt  sogar San Andreas war noch ganz ok. Scheiss Konsolen.... man bekommt immer son Kompromiss auf den Teller, vielen Dank (((



dumme sache das diese "scheiss konsolenspiele" sich auch noch gut verkaufen !!! man kann gta 4 wirklich einiges vorwerfen aber langweilig ist es garantiert nicht .....ich wüsste auch nicht was dann die alten teile so spetziell weniger langweilig gemacht haben soll ?? das kannst du mir bestimmt beantworten ........


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

wenn ihr alle schon jetzt über einen miesen port jammert dann kaufts doch einfach nicht ...mal ne bewertung abwarten


----------



## Coolmaniak (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				coony am 31.10.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> die alte thematik - diese ganzen spiele kann man nicht mit miteinander vergleichen. eine riesige detailreiche stadt voller verkehr, fussgängern etc. - und im gegensatz dazu bei mass effect schlauchlevel auf detailarmen planeten, hier und da ein gebäude und paar kisten/gegner.
> bei gta4 wird das hauptproblem die cpu sein. zumindest sind die frameeinbrüche meist dann zu sehen wenn besonders viel action zu berechnen ist (z.b. verfolgungsjagd oder schießerei mit 10+ polizeiwagen).
> und zum thema grafik - ich hab alle teile auf pc gespielt und finde die neue engine   . ich freu mich das es endlich für pc rauskommt. man bekommt genau das was man in den trailern sieht - wem das nicht reicht, der sollte das spiel lieber nicht kaufen und besser zu saint rows greifen (    ). alle anderen bekommen eine 1a gangstergame.



GTA4 ist Realistisch, Saints Row2 ist Fun... Ich hab lieber fun habe beide spiele fuer die Xbox.  GTA 4 nimmt sich selbst viel zu ernst wenn man einmal Saints Row 2 spielt sieht man wie schlecht GTA 4 ist. Und sowieso die einzige quelle der ich noch ihre reviews abkaufe sagt das gleiche.
GTA 4 < Saints Row 2


----------



## GorrestFump (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Also es ist Fakt, dass die Performance von GTA4 auf den Konsolen sehr oft sehr nah am gerade noch spielbaren Bereich kratzt, diese also bis auf's Letzte fordert. 
Da darf es nicht verwundern, wenn die PC-Anforderungen relativ hoch ausfallen, denn PC-Zocker geben sich nicht mit öfter mal unter 15fps zufrieden.

Die Geforce 8600 als empfohlene Graka kann nicht stimmen und muss wohl eher 8800 heißen, schon alleine weil daneben eine 3870 steht und die Minimalanforderungen im nvidia Bereich sonst etwa identisch wären.




			
				Coolmaniak am 31.10.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA4 ist Realistisch, Saints Row2 ist Fun... Ich hab lieber fun habe beide spiele fuer die Xbox.  GTA 4 nimmt sich selbst viel zu ernst wenn man einmal Saints Row 2 spielt sieht man wie schlecht GTA 4 ist. Und sowieso die einzige quelle der ich noch ihre reviews abkaufe sagt das gleiche.
> GTA 4 < Saints Row 2



GTA 4 nimmt sich zu ernst? Das ist mir neu. GTA4 definiert sich vor allem durch eine extrem packende Story, die über eine irre Zahl von Stunden ihr Niveau hält (das ist der Punkt der Far Cry 2 nahezu komplett fehlt). Es mag vielleicht erwachsener geworden sein (weniger "Nebenbei-Spielereien"), aber dadurch sicherlich nicht schlechter als die Vorgänger. 
Saints Row 2 kenne ich nicht, ist wohl Geschmackssache welches man besser findet.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Ich hab da mal nen Frage:

Unterstützt das Spiel Triplecore-Technologie oder warum steht als empfohlen ein AMD X3 2,1 Ghz und bei minimal ein AMD 64 X2 2,4 Ghz?

MfG


----------



## Spcial (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.10.2008 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr alle schon jetzt über einen miesen port jammert dann kaufts doch einfach nicht ...mal ne bewertung abwarten


wie recht du nur hast! 

keiner hat es bis jetzt auf dem computer gespielt, aber es wird schon wieder nur gemeckert. 
der eine meckert weil sein rechner wahrscheinlich zu lahm ist. der andere meckert über 18GB empfohlenen speicher. der andere meckert, weil er noch keinen quadcore hat, obwohl das game mit sicherheit auch super auf nem schnellen dualcore laufen wird. 

sagt ma, seid ihr nimer ganz dicht? ihr wollt immer high end grafik, aber die läuft natürlich nicht auf ner alten kiste. außerdem kostet ein neues, brauchbares gamer system NICHT mehr viel geld. ~ 500€ schicken. wenn man gehäuse, netzteil, laufwerk & festplatte hat sogar noch weniger. 



			
				Crazy-Ghost am 30.10.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> WTF? 18gb? OMG


was soll denn dieser kommentar bitte? hast du keine lust 18gb runter zu laden oder warum regst du dich so auf (falls das so gemeint war^^)? ihr wollt doch alle eine riesige & realistische spielwelt, deswegen reicht eine _diskette_ auch nicht mehr aus. 1000GB / 100€. wo liegt also das problem?



			
				gamezocker1988 am 31.10.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nur XP 2 schon seit gut 3 jahren oben wenn ich jetzt Sp 3 installiere kommt es sicher zu komplikation!!!


nach 3 jahren wird es so oder so mal wieder zeit, die kisten neu auf zu setzten. 



			
				Huskyboy am 31.10.2008 03:54 schrieb:
			
		

> und zu hardware anforderung sag ich nur, 360 an, DVD rein, Spielen, konsolen haben doch vorteile, und sonderlich besser sieht es aufm PC nicht aus.


 

vorweg: ich hab nix gegen konsolen. werde mir selbst noch eine xbox360 kaufen. (warte noch auf die neue revision).

aber GTA4 läuft auf den konsolen echt zum kotzen. ich habe es sowohl auf ps3, als auch auf der xbox360 gezockt. dazu kommt noch die stufenbildung und von der steuerung mal ganz abgesehn. hat nicht sehr viel spaß gemacht. liegt wahrscheinlich an der steuerung und an den wenigen fps. auf dem PC WIRD es sichbar besser aussehen. hauptsächlich durch anti-analysing. ob sie die texturen auch aufgewertet haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Spcial am 31.10.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> vorweg: ich hab nix gegen konsolen. werde mir selbst noch eine xbox360 kaufen. (warte noch auf die neue revision).


Die gibts bereits im Handel, ich hab mir eine neue 360 gekauft, die Jasper Version in 65nm.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Ich denke die Leute sind eher besorgt über die wirklich horrenden Anforderungen. 

Sollen die wirklich verhältnissmäßig extrem hohen Mindestanforderungen (dagegen waren die von Crysis Warhead ein Witz) wirklich einfach nur durch die die ach so riesigen Massen an Passanten und Verkehr zu rechtfertigen sein? Oder ist es eine schlechte nicht optimierte Umsetzung?

Naja am 2 Dezember wissen wir mehr...


----------



## coony (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

@MurPhYsSHeeP

  - alles gesagt! besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## slimbit (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Naja... Crysis war sowieso von der Graka begrenzt.. ob 2 Kerner oder 4 Kerner hat da nix geändert, auch hat die MHZ Zahl nicht viel verändert, lag daran das die Graka einfach ans Limit geht.

Außerdem hat Crysis eig relativ kleine Levels, es wird ja doch öfters ein neuer Level geladen, in GTAIV soll ja die Komplette Stadt rein ohne Ladezeiten befahrbar sein! (Oder irre ich mich da) Und dadurch ist meiner Meinung auch Klar das die CPU Anforderung hier höher ist, als beim Crisis mit kleineren Leveln und nicht wirklich vielen gleichzeitigen auftretenden Gegnern etc... bei GTA IV muss da schonmal einiges mehr berechnet werden...
(Straßenkrieg,explosionen,gegner,bullen,verkehr,passanten etc.)

Aber denke das es auch mit nem 2 Kerner ab 2,5Ghz läuft. (Nach meinem Ermessen,keine Quelle)

Da die XBOX360 3-Kerne hat, wird das Spiel denke ich auch einen 3-Kerne Prozessor unterstützen!

Edit: Zumal in den Systemanforderungen ja auch der Phenom X3 als Empfohlen steht 

So horrend sind die Anforderungen doch gar nicht, Empfohlen ist nur ne 8600...


----------



## battlegorge (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Leute sind eher besorgt über die wirklich horrenden Anforderungen.



Du kennst dich mit Hardware ja eher weniger aus!    
Bei den minimalen Anforderungen sind 3 Jahre alte Grafikkarten angegeben.
Die kosten mittlerweile deutlich unter 100€.


----------



## ferhat306 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Hätte gedacht das die Anforderungen bissle niedriger wären.

Aber werden wir ja sehen .. wenn das Spiel draußen ist


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



> aber GTA4 läuft auf den konsolen echt zum kotzen. ich habe es sowohl auf ps3, als auch auf der xbox360 gezockt. dazu kommt noch die stufenbildung und von der steuerung mal ganz abgesehn. hat nicht sehr viel spaß gemacht. liegt wahrscheinlich an der steuerung und an den wenigen fps. auf dem PC WIRD es sichbar besser aussehen. hauptsächlich durch anti-analysing. ob sie die texturen auch aufgewertet haben, weiß ich nicht.




steuerung war tiptop auf der konsole. fürs rumfahren sowieso zum schiessen gabs ja diese auto aim funktion die den spieler in einem bereich anvisiert , darin kann ich dann noch selber genauer zielen. das reicht auch, denn es ist kein taktik shooter und das soll es auch nicht sein. das spiel lief stabil und hatte bei mir keine probleme.. ausser wenn es nen riesen crash gab oder wirklich gerade rundherum ne menge passiert gabs frame einbrüche. die empfand ich nicht als ein problem. das wird vermutlich auf schwächeren pc systemen genau gleich sein !!
die auflösung mag besser sein aber ein quantensprung in grafischer hinsicht wird es nicht geben. ich seh die kommentare schon kommen so nach dem motto :"wenn ich diese optik mit dem heutigen standart wie crysis vergleiche ..blabla "  

die pc spieler dürfen sich auf mods und zusätzliche inhalte freuen ..ist doch ne coole sache, trotzdem werd ich es mir nicht nochmals kaufen !


----------



## RonTaboga (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				battlegorge am 31.10.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ich kenn mich eigentlich ziemlich gut aus und wenn du es genau wissen willst   . Übrigens die empfohlenen Grafikkarten kosten auch schon unter 100 Euro. 
Ich meinte eher die Mindestanforderungen vor allem der CPU betreffend*. Es gibt kaum Spiele die als Vorraussetzung einen Core2Duo oder Athlon 64 X2 (mit auch noch 2.4 GHz, als ob einer mit 2.0 oder 2.2 es auch nicht tun würde    ) brauchen und eine Single Core von vornherein als nicht spielbar und inakzeptabel darstellen (ich habe selber einen X2 5000+ und mache mir da weniger sorgen). 

Es geht mir nur darum daß die Anforderungen eher an Crysis 2 oder ähnliches erinnern was die CPU angeht und bei einen Konsolenport erwartet man da schon andere Maßstäbe


----------



## SKJmin (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr "alle" habt....
Ihr habt noch nicht einmal Tests gelesen und meckert schon rum...

Leute, die absolut keine Ahnung haben sind meistens die ersten die mir dem Jammern anfangen!!

Oh, eine Quad als empfohlen, "wtf 18gb"...
Jungs habt ihr mal nachgedacht bevor ihr hier einen Schwachsinn postet?

Liberty City  ist verdammt groß und extrem gut detalliert...(fast jede Stelle im Spiel)
*Alle Bürger* haben einen individuellen Ablauf...

Während einige den virtuellen Müll in Liberty CIty entsorgen, streiten sich zwei oder mehrere Passanten auf dem Zebrastreifen, Strafzettel werden von Politessen verteilt, Bauarbeiter müssen arbeiten und lassen Gegenstände fallen, Polizeiverfolgungen ect....(und das komplett ohne Ladezeiten)

Auch noch alles aufeinmal!
Das ist doch völlig klar, dass eine "schnelle" CPU benötigt wird zur Berechnung benötigt wird... 

Die Grafik ist zwar nicht so wie bei Far Cry 2, aber was hat z.B. Far Cry2 was GTA IV nicht bieten kann?

Guckt euch mal die Anforderungen von Far Cry 2 an! 
Für ein Spiel, dass wirklich ausser der Grafik und einer genialen "Sprachausgabe" nicht anlockendes hat, eindeutig zu hoch sind. Über den Spielspaß will ich erst nicht berichten (bin ja froh, dass es Videotheken gibt und nicht alles kaufen muss )
Aber es geht hier ja auch nicht um FC2 -.-

Fazit:
Wenns euch nicht passt, einen Bogen drum herum machern oder wenigstens auf Previews warten...


Einstein\ 
Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher

\signed


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Tja, das Spiel ist schon sehr aufwendig gemacht, hab es mir schon für PS3 geholt, auf meim rechner hätte ich wohl vielleicht auch probleme! Naja also ich finde das Spiel schon sehr Lebendig inzene gesetzt und optisch auch viel besser wie die alten teile, dafür nen dickes +...was mir nicht so gefällt ist das Missionsdesign, meistens geht es nur darum "hole den ab und fahre ihn da hin, oder bringen den oder den um, alles in allem auf dauer ziemlich langweilig (ist meine meinung), aber dennoch ist es den kauf wert...es gibt wirklich viel zu entdecken !


----------



## coony (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

gta4 nutzt ja bekanntlich die euporia engine - jeder der noch nicht weiß was das heißt: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi5adyccoKI
im vergleich mit den ragdolls von crysis und co. ist diese engine die nächste entwicklungsstufe. bewegungen wirken teilweise erschreckend realistisch (z.b. ein einfacher beinschuss lässt den getroffenen straucheln). vor diesem hintergrund kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen was die cpu bei einer größeren schießerei mit explosionen etc. zu berechnen hat, denn da sind auch die einbrüche der xbox zu sehen - sonst nicht.

p.s. wem der singleplayer nicht gefällt - schon der MP ist den kauf wert, definitiv!


----------



## battlegorge (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir nur darum daß die Anforderungen eher an Crysis 2 oder ähnliches erinnern was die CPU angeht und bei einen Konsolenport erwartet man da schon andere Maßstäbe



Trotzdem sind das für ein neues Spiel völlig normale Anforderungen.
Und wieso Crysis 2? Die von Crysis 1 sind immernoch etwas höher.
Normalerweise kann man offizielle Systemanforderungen glatt verdoppeln, hier war man halt mal ehrlich.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was die CPU angeht und bei einen Konsolenport erwartet man da schon andere Maßstäbe




kapier ich nicht.
erklär mal.  :-o


----------



## RobZombie (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Danke für den Link mit der Engine! Sehr interessant anzuschauen.

Ich glaub die Quad CPU wird nur benötigt und in hohen Auflösungen und vor allem bei maximaler Sichtweite zu spielen AA und AF nicht zu vergessen. Mir wirds jedenfalls reichen wenn nicht alle 100 m objekte vor meiner Nase aufpoppen und die Gebäude in der Ferne nicht total verschwommen sind. Manchmal muss man seine Anspruche auch anpassen um etwas genießen zu können.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Bonkic am 31.10.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konsolen sind ja bekanntermaßen mittlerweile deutlich schwächer als die meisten Gamer PC´s und wenn man sich so die verhältnissmäßig niedrigen Anforderungen von Spielen anguckt wie Far Cry 2, Mass Effect, Dead Space, Fallout 3 etc. die es ja ebenfalls für Konsolen gibt, ist es doch verwunderlich dass jetzt plötzlich bei GTA 4 die Anforderungen so in die Höhe geschossen sind.

Es kann natürlich sein, daß Rockstar daß Spiel wirklich auf absolut High End aufpoliert hat und es von Grund aus neu als echtes PC Spiel entwickelt hat, aber irgendwie zweifel ich daran.


----------



## marwin756 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

läuft^^


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Bonkic am 31.10.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ausserdem gibts ja noch die beiden -stories teile.
> 
> aber wo liegt das problem?
> ist doch vollkommen wurst, wie man das kind nennt, oder?
> was ändert das denn für dich?



Die Übersicht. Ich sehe bei der Serie einfach nicht wirklich durch. Wo und wann spielt nun GTA4? Rein rechnerisch müsste es sozusagen zwischen GTA3 und Vice City liegen. Allerdings hab ich ja grade gehört, dass die drei 3D-Teile den dritten bilden sollten.
Eine Serie sollte einfach nachvollziehbar bleiben und eine gewisse Struktur aufweisen. GTA tut dies nicht.



> wenn du unbedingt eine gemeinsamkeit suchen willst, dann ist es wohl -zumindest- das technische grundgerüst.
> denn in der beziehung hat sich in den 3 (bzw 5) teilen ja so gut wie gar nix getan (was natürlich auch nicht zuletzt an der da noch aktuellen konsolengeneration lag.



Nicht nur "nicht zuletzt" sondern genau deswegen! Bessere Technik hätte nur der PC geschafft, die PS2 wäre überfordert gewesen.
Ich will aber keine Gemeinsamkeit suchen, sondern wissen, wieso der 6. Teil der Serie Teil4 heißen soll


----------



## coony (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

@Zubunapy

Wenn man so genau drüber nachdenkt, ist man glaube ich eher verwirrt 

Also, grundsätzlich haben die teile keinen direkten cronologischen bezug und spielen in unterschiedlichen epochen und sind quasi eigenständig. ab und zu trifft man alte charaktere wieder, aber die eher  als esteregg.
das erste GTA enthielt 3 städte - Liberty City , Los Santos, Vice City und spielt im erscheinungsjahr 1997. GTAII (spielt so 1999) hatte glaube ich keine näher beschriebene stadt. GTA 3(3D) spielt im damals aktuellen Liberty City von 2001
Vice City spielt in den 80ern, San Andreas anfang der 90er.
GTA4 heißt es vermutlich deshalb, weil es im jetzt (200 und in Liberty City spielt und aus diesem grund der direkte nachfolger von gta3 wäre.

ich hoffe alle klarheiten sind beseitigt


----------



## Medeiros (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

18 GB?? WHAAAT? Heftig... Muss mir noch ne neu HDD kaufen


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				coony am 31.10.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @Zubunapy
> 
> Wenn man so genau drüber nachdenkt, ist man glaube ich eher verwirrt



Japp, bin ich 



> ich hoffe alle klarheiten sind beseitigt



Ahhh. Dann hätte also GTA3 damals GTA2 heißen müssen  Das verwirrt ja alles noch mehr 

Aber egal. Ich hole es mir eh nicht :-p

Was ich aber immernoch am meisten verwirrend finde: Eine 7900gt ist das minimum. Eine 8600gts (welche ne ganze Ecke lahmer ist) ist optimal  Wie bescheuert ist das denn??


----------



## coony (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 31.10.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> coony am 31.10.2008 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne ne, gta2 weil nach gta erschienen, gta3 nach den beiden ersten. dann vice city, dann san andreas, dann gta4 (wieder in liberty city) - aber da zuviel hineinzudeuten ist wohl quatsch.


----------



## Power-Poler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Da steht jetzt Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz
Wird da auch ein P4 mir 3Ghz reichen??
Muss ich mir Service Pack 3 drauf machen??
Mein 2er reicht mir völlig und müllt das system schon genug zu.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Power-Poler am 31.10.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht jetzt Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz
> Wird da auch ein P4 mir 3Ghz reichen??
> Muss ich mir Service Pack 3 drauf machen??
> Mein 2er reicht mir völlig und müllt das system schon genug zu.




wir wissen doch auch nicht mehr, als das, was da steht.
fakt ist mal, dass deine cpu schon arg schwach ist, alleine schon weil sie nur einen kern hat.
laufen wirds vemutlich dennoch, die frage ist nur _wie_. 
allzu grosse hoffnungen solltest du dir nicht machen, wenn als optimum sogar ein 4 kerner angegeben wird.

was gegen die installation von sp3 spricht ist mir (zumindest mittlerweile) schleierhaft.
eigentlich sollte es für jeden windows nutzer mehr oder weniger pflicht sein.


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

mmm müsste laufen auf very high nur immer diese sache mit dem cpu xD


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				coony am 31.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, gta2 weil nach gta erschienen,


Genau das stört mich doch an Teil4!!!

Und außerdem: Wenn GTA4 deswegen GTA4 heißen soll, weil es endlich wieder in Liberty City spielt, dann hätte GTA2 diesen Namen nicht tragen dürfen, weil es eben nicht in Liberty City spielt, oder?


----------



## jf1978 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Die Hardwareanforderungen kommen mir sehr komisch vor.
Empfohlene Grafikkarten Nvidia 8600er + 3870 ATI

Dies passt doch gar nicht,  da die 3870 ca doppelt so schnell ist wie die 8600 GT und die GS ist sogar noch langsamer.

Zudem ist die 1950 Pro, die als Mindestanforderung angegeben wird, etwa genauso gut wie die 8600GT und ist als empfohlene Grafikkarte aufgeführt.

Dies ist sehr seltsam, ich würde vermuten, dass die Hardwareanforderungen nicht echt sind.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				jf1978 am 31.10.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hardwareanforderungen kommen mir sehr komisch vor.
> Empfohlene Grafikkarten Nvidia 8600er + 3870 ATI
> 
> Dies passt doch gar nicht,  da die 3870 ca doppelt so schnell ist wie die 8600 GT und die GS ist sogar noch langsamer.
> ...



Ja die Zusammenstellung der Grafikkarten ist echt voll daneben es müsste bei den Empfohlenen Grafikkarten neben der HD3870 eine 8800 GT stehen und keine lahmarschige 8600er die ca. 1/3 der Power einer HD3870 hat.


----------



## baiR (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Ich stehe mal wieder mit meiner verdammt langsamen 8800 gts mit nur 320 mbvram auf den Schlauch.   

Dann kann ich die Grafik auch wieder herunterschrauben aber ich hoffe das ich die Grafik trotzdem gut lassen kann wenn ich die Anisotropische Filterung und das AA aus stelle oder niederiger schalte und dann kommt auch noch dazu das ich nur einen 19" Crt Monitor habe dann kann ich die Auflösung auch auf 1280*1024 lassen.


----------



## RonTaboga (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				baiR am 31.10.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe mal wieder mit meiner verdammt langsamen 8800 gts mit nur 320 mbvram auf den Schlauch.
> 
> Dann kann ich die Grafik auch wieder herunterschrauben aber ich hoffe das ich die Grafik trotzdem gut lassen kann wenn ich die Anisotropische Filterung und das AA aus stelle oder niederiger schalte und dann kommt auch noch dazu das ich nur einen 19" Crt Monitor habe dann kann ich die Auflösung auch auf 1280*1024 lassen.



Die 8800 GTS ist doch immer noch gar nicht so schlecht ausser der 320 MB Ram weil ja 512 empfohlen sind.

Und wenn du die Auflösung auf 1024x768 plus 2xAA machst hast du ne gute Performance mit allen Details und eine immer noch annehmbare Quali.


----------



## baiR (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 31.10.2008 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man aber so eine niedrige Auflösung und ein niedriges AA hat dann flackern die Texturen und das sieht richtig zum kotzen aus und das macht auch kopfschmerzen wenn man die ganze Zeit durch die Gegend läuft und der Hintergrund wackelt.

Ich weiss ja das 512mb empfohlen sind aber ich wollte ja auch die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen erfüllen damit ich die Grafik nicht runterschrauben brauch.

Dieses Spiel hat nunmal nicht so eine schöne Grafik und wenn man die auch noch herunterstellen muss das wäre ziemlich scheisse.

Aber ich warte erst einmal ab wie es sich tatsächlich spielt.
Ich war von den zuletzt erschienen Titeln bis jetzt immer enttäuscht aber bei GTA bin ich mir sicher das ich es nicht sein werde denn das war ich von den anderen Teilen bisher auch net.


----------



## DivinusVictor (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt kaum Spiele die als Vorraussetzung einen Core2Duo oder Athlon 64 X2 (mit auch noch 2.4 GHz, als ob einer mit 2.0 oder 2.2 es auch nicht tun würde    ) brauchen



Während Clear Sky beispielsweise als EMPFOHLEN einen 64 X2 4200+ nennt, würde GTA 4 also mit diesem nicht einmal starten?!

Tja dann hab ich wohl die Arschkarte denn ich bin Besitzer eines X2 4200+....


----------



## gamezocker1988 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

das größte problem ist ja SP3
hab mein SP2 schon fast 3 jahre so laufen und es funkt hervorragend
never change a running system heißt es ja
wenn ich jetzt SP3 rauftuhe geht sicher etwas schief und mein OS ist im arsch !
man soll ja service packs ja draufspieln wenn das oS relativ neu ist und nicht schon 3 jahre so oben ist !
außerdem verstehe ich rockstargames nicht warum ist SP3 wichtig um das spiel spielen zu können !

eigentlich werde ich so ja gezwungen, vista zu installieren !


----------



## battlegorge (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Die meisten Hersteller fragen sich bevor sie sich ihre Systemanforderungen ausdenken:
"Mit welchen Angaben verkaufen wir die meisten Spiele?"

Rockstar hat wohl schon genug verkauft und kann deswegen echte Anforderungen angeben, deswegen wirken die vielleicht etwas höher als normal, sind sie aber nicht.

Das spiel wird sicher auch mit nem 1.4 GHZ Pc mit Geforce 3 starten, und laufen.
Das wird dann halt mehr oder weniger ruckelig. 

Und mit XP SP 2 läufts garantiert auch.


----------



## gamezocker1988 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				battlegorge am 31.10.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit XP SP 2 läufts garantiert auch.




wie kommst du drauf ????
wenn das die anforderungen sind 
wenn sie SP3 haben wollen, muss man es auch höchst wahrscheinlich haben !
obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann warum SP3 so wichtig für das spiel ist !


wenn oben steht XP, vista dann wird man es nicht mit ubuntu spielen können


welche spiele brauchten noch das SP3..... Merc. 2 word in flames fällt mir grod ein !
kann man das zb mit SP2 spielen, schon wer probiert ?


----------



## baiR (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				gamezocker1988 am 31.10.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> battlegorge am 31.10.2008 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich z.B und es ging auch mit SP2.
Das kannste nicht so genau nehmen was die erzählen.
Es wurde auch als Assassins Creed herauskam gesagt das dieses Spiel auf 64 bit Systemen nicht gehen würde aber ich konnte es trotzdem einwandfrei spielen.

Also das mitn SP3 glaube ich auch net.


----------



## Alf1507 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				gamezocker1988 am 31.10.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> battlegorge am 31.10.2008 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei GTA 3 stand damals auch auf der Verpackung das SP1 erforderlich ist. Ich hatte es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht installiert und konnte das Spiel trotzdem spielen. Soviel also zu dem Thema. SP3 wird sicherlich nicht zwingend erforderlich sein.


----------



## DerMack (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Das bei der Angabe des Betriebsystems immer die akutellste Service-Pack-Version genannt wird ist doch normal. Dabei ist es völlig gleich ob es ohne service pack auch läuft, es wird einfach die aktuellste version der "Baureihe" angegeben. Es ist ja auch für den Entwickler einfacher es nur auf einem (und dann natürlich dem aktuelstem) zu testen.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Schade, werde ich es wohl auf meinem alten PC nicht spielen können:

- CPU: P4 670 HT 3.8GHz 2MB Cache
- RAM: 4GB DDR2: 2x1GB 800Mhz & 2x1GB 667Mhz
- Mainboard: nForce4 Intel Edition Chipsatz-Motherboard PCI Express SLI
- Grafikkarte: GeForce 7800 GTX @ 256MB


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Ich freu mich aufs Game.


----------



## Power-Poler (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Wenn ich wirklich, bevor ich das spiel starte ne meldung kommt, das ich SP3 brauche, würde mich sehr wundern.
Ich weis das SP2 neben diversen Sicherheitstools noch bestimte System dateien enthalten hatte. SP 3 dagegen nur Sicherheitspackete.
Auserdem habe ich von nem bekannten gehört, das nachdem er SP3 drauf gemacht hate es I-net nichtmehr ging.
Würds mich sehr stressen, wenn ich mein I-net gegen GTA IV tauschen müste.


----------



## RonTaboga (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				DivinusVictor am 31.10.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 31.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein Quatsch du übertaktest das Ding locker auf 2.5 oder 2.6 GHz und dann hast du die Vorraussetzungen  (Ich habe einen 5000+ und damit auch "nur" 2.6 GHz pro Kern)

Ausserdem es wäre mehr als lächerlich  wenn es auf einem X2 4200+ tatsächlich nicht starten würde. Mehr als ein paar Slowdowns an manchen Stellen wirst du damit nicht haben da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Auf nem 4200+ laufen nämlich so gut wie alle neuen Games immer noch gut solange man nicht in extremen Auflösungen und mit einer guten Graka spielt.


----------



## ChrisD (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

Dass das INter net nicht mehr ging, ist ja nur ein Gerücht, bzw. mit zwei Klicks wars zu beheben. Wenn Du das zum Kriterium machst kein SP3 aufzuspielen bzw. GTA IV nicht zu spielen, solltest Du dir halt doch ne Konsole kaufen wenn dir sonst nicht zu helfen ist


----------



## byaliar (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Power-Poler am 01.11.2008 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich wirklich, bevor ich das spiel starte ne meldung kommt, das ich SP3 brauche, würde mich sehr wundern.
> Ich weis das SP2 neben diversen Sicherheitstools noch bestimte System dateien enthalten hatte. SP 3 dagegen nur Sicherheitspackete.
> Auserdem habe ich von nem bekannten gehört, das nachdem er SP3 drauf gemacht hate es I-net nichtmehr ging.
> Würds mich sehr stressen, wenn ich mein I-net gegen GTA IV tauschen müste.


Das liegt an der router einstellung
der wird wohl ein modem haben ohne router,hieße xp erstellt die verbindung selber her
Umständlich zumal meist der provider jetzt da volle hand darüber hatt.
besonders schlimm für telecom nutzer(wer zuviel geld hatt ist bei dehnen)
Dieser t-online browser kann ein system verlangsamen,besonders bei vista.
Gilt nur für ein modem,trotz isdn optimierung für dsl.
An sich ist das sp3 problemlos
ausser das sich die net frameworks einstellungen ändern passiert nichts.
Was gta angeht,bin eher für eine konsolenfassung,wegen der steuerung.Die optik ist mir nicht so wichtig.Mir gehts um den spielspass den ich auch bei gta san andreas und den anderen teilen hatte.
Wieder auf päkchen suche,wenn dabei,hab nicht alle review gelesen.


----------



## gamezocker1988 (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*

das wegen dem SP3

es ist trotzdem sicherer auf eine weitere partition VISTA raufzuspielen als auf einen Pc wo schon jahrelang XP mit SP2 oben prblemlos läuft
man wird sich doch nicht seit toll funktionierendes OS abschießen wegen einem unnötigen SP3oder
da ist es sicher besser man nimmt die dualboot version

es gibt weitaus weniger berichte von problemen 
wo leute vista nach xp installiert haben als xp mit SP3

da kann weniger schieflaufen denke ich, nur müsste ich mir jetzt vista kaufen


----------



## Zubunapy (1. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 01.11.2008 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, werde ich es wohl auf meinem alten PC nicht spielen können:
> 
> - CPU: P4 670 HT 3.8GHz 2MB Cache
> - RAM: 4GB DDR2: 2x1GB 800Mhz & 2x1GB 667Mhz
> ...


Dann spielst du es eben auf deinem neuen


----------



## Dario90 (1. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Grafikkarte: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 oder 512MB ATI 3870 "

Der Vergleich ist aber nicht korrekt, eher richtig wäre doch 8800GT oder HD3870


----------



## patertom (1. November 2008)

*AW:*

hat nicht viel damit zu tun, aber es gibt im film "Im Fadenkreuz" mit Owen Wilson so nen scharfschützen. ich finde wenn GTA mal verfilmt wird, dann sollte der den spielen. Aber hoffentlich wird er nicht verfilmt, sonst (ver)greift sich Uwe Boll noch daran. Und dann ist es wirklich MÜLL. Ich hab schon Angst bei dem Gedanken!!!


----------



## patertom (1. November 2008)

*AW:*

PS: der SCHARFSCHÜTZE sieht so aus wie nico Bellic


----------



## Alpha224 (1. November 2008)

*AW:*

Quad Core empholen hin oder her, mein E6750 @ 3200MHz und meine 260 GTX @ 700 MHz
werden sich freuen


----------



## Jacksparrow91 (1. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mmmh, meint ihr ich kann es mit guter Grafik spielen?
Ich hab nämlich so eine mischung aus gut und schwach:

OS: Win Vista HP
CPU: Core2Duo 2.1GHz
RAM: 4GB
GPU NVidia Geforce 8600
HDD: Was!? 18 GB braucht das Teil?  
Hab zwar noch 750GB.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (1. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 01.11.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 01.11.2008 01:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da habe ich aber den 30" SyncMaster 305T von Samsung dran, d.h. die Auflösung von 2560 x 1600 würde selbst den neuen PC in die Knie ziehen, darum spiele ich manche Spiele dann lieber auf dem alten PC (der hat einen 22" ScaleoScope von Fujitsu Siemens), weil ich da eben die native Auflösung verwenden kann - das ist besser als 1600 x 1200 auf einem "2560 x 1600"-Bildschirm...



			
				Jacksparrow91 am 01.11.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, meint ihr ich kann es mit guter Grafik spielen?
> Ich hab nämlich so eine mischung aus gut und schwach:
> 
> OS: Win Vista HP
> ...



Was für ein Zufall  habe auch noch 713 GB übrig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde im Vergleich zu der heute möglichen Speicherkapazität und vorallem zu so günstigen Preisen, sind die Spiele ziemlich klein (vom Speicherplatzbedarf her). Ich kann mich noch an meinen allerersten Rechner erinnern, da hatte ich 1,18 GB (insgesamt) und ein Spiel, z.B. Command & Conquer (mein erstes gekauftes Spiel) hat damals 50 MB Festplattenspeicherplatz benötigt, d.h. wenn man es im Verhältnis gleichsetzt, müssten heutige Spiele ca. 50 GB einnehmen.


----------



## N8Mensch (1. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jacksparrow91 am 01.11.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, meint ihr ich kann es mit guter Grafik spielen?
> Ich hab nämlich so eine mischung aus gut und schwach:
> 
> OS: Win Vista HP
> ...


Kommt darauf an, was du unter "gut" verstehst. 8600er zieht selbst mit einem 3,5 Ghz Core2Duo nicht gerade die Wurst vom Teller 
8600 gt/ GTS benchmark
Deine Graka ist keine GT oder GTS, die ist dann noch langsamer, kann das sein? 
Wie "gut" laufen denn andere Spiele?


----------



## Jacksparrow91 (1. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N8Mensch am 01.11.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacksparrow91 am 01.11.2008 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Bioshock z.b läuft bei mir gut wenn ich alles auf mittel bis hoch stelle.
Und far Cry 2 ist alles auf mittel, auflösung 1280, insgesamt recht gut.
Ja ich hab 8600M GS. (Notebook)


----------



## N8Mensch (1. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jacksparrow91 am 01.11.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Bioshock z.b läuft bei mir gut wenn ich alles auf mittel bis hoch stelle.
> Und far Cry 2 ist alles auf mittel, auflösung 1280, insgesamt recht gut.
> Ja ich hab 8600M GS. (Notebook)


Also laufen wird es mit Sicherheit.  
Nur "wie gut" kann man erst in ca. 4 Wochen sagen.


----------



## DanielUnruh (1. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alpha224 am 01.11.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Quad Core empholen hin oder her, mein E6750 @ 3200MHz und meine 260 GTX @ 700 MHz
> werden sich freuen



naja ich glaube dein Prozessor wird sich eher weniger freuen


----------



## kiaro (2. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das einzige wobei ich bei optimalen Anforderungen unterlegen bin ist der Prozessor.

Ich hab nämlich nen Quad mit 2.34GHz


----------



## lucdec (2. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kiaro am 02.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige wobei ich bei optimalen Anforderungen unterlegen bin ist der Prozessor.
> 
> Ich hab nämlich nen Quad mit 2.34GHz



Danke, das wollte jeder wissen...Ärmster


----------



## Tunnel-Benny (2. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich Spiele alles auf ULRTA Hoch sonst brauch ich mir solche Spiele nicht kaufen. Ich hasse es wenn ein Spiel "ruckelt". Und die Rechner die diese Leistung schaffen, sind wirklich schon Preiswert zu bekommen. 
Also nicht "Jammern" sondern bisschen an die Wirtschaft denken und ein neuen PC Kaufen.


----------



## zombiefresser (2. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lucdec am 02.11.2008 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 02.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er könnte aber auch ganz bissi den prozzi übertackten....dannn wäre er nicht arm sondern reich am geiste.....^^


----------



## Zubunapy (2. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lucdec am 02.11.2008 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 02.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Diesen Kommentar wollte jeder lesen


----------



## lucdec (2. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 02.11.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 02.11.2008 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schweig...


----------



## Leertaste (2. November 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Offizielle PC-Systemanforderungen von Grand Theft Auto 4 enthüllt!*



			
				Zubunapy am 31.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tu ich aber. Es ergibt nämlich keinen Sinn. Die haben doch storytechnisch nix gemeinsam (naja, außer dass wie immer ein Kleinkrimineller zum Mafiaboss werden will und wird). Aber an und für sich genommen sind es drei verschiedene Teile.


Gleich Technik-Generation = GTA3  

Wenn nach GTA4 noch ein Teil für die PS3/Xbox360 rauskommen wird, dann wird der wohl auch unter der Flagge von GTA4 laufen und erst ein PS4 Titel bekommt wohl dann ein GTA5 spendiert.


----------



## Devilsh00ter (3. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Tunnel-Benny am 02.11.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Spiele alles auf ULRTA Hoch sonst brauch ich mir solche Spiele nicht kaufen. Ich hasse es wenn ein Spiel "ruckelt". Und die Rechner die diese Leistung schaffen, sind wirklich schon Preiswert zu bekommen.
> Also nicht "Jammern" sondern bisschen an die Wirtschaft denken und ein neuen PC Kaufen.


naja....   "preiswert" ist ja nicht gleich "günstig". um JEDES aktuelle spiel auf ultra hoch zu zocken muss man schon einen ordentlichen betrag investieren - jeder von uns weiss was anständige hardware kostet.
offiziell hinke ich den optimalen systemvorraussetzungen hinterher (C2D 2,66@3,2 , XP SP2) aber ich bin mal gespannt obs sich auch mit servicepack 2 zocken lässt. sp3 kommt mir jedenfalls nicht mehr auf den rechner


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (3. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Devilsh00ter am 03.11.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Tunnel-Benny am 02.11.2008 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich finds ziemlich amüsant wie gewisse leute das gefühl haben hersteller programmieren ihre spiele genau so damit sie optimal auf ihrem rechner laufen ! egal ob der veraltete hardware hat oder nicht .  " mann warum läuft crysis nichta uf meinem pentium 2 , ich hasse crytek !!"


----------



## bynemesis (3. November 2008)

*AW:*

total witzig wie sich manche über die anforderungen aufregen bzw sich in die hose machen.

mit der zeit werden die anforderungen immer höher, sollte eigentl logisch sein sonst würde man immer noch bei 2d optik rumgurken. wer damit nen problem hat -> bitte konsole holen

außerdem wird mit sicherheit nen starker dual core(oder nen 2ghz quad) auch reichen für GTA4, 
dass langsam 2gb ram pflicht werden sollte auch klar sein, wird ja ne menge in gta4 berechnet und zwischengespeichert.
und dass keine allzu starke graka benötigt wird war auch klar und die ~18gb festplatten speicher sind imo lächerlich, ne 640gb festplatte bekommt man schon für 60€, also wo is das verdammte problem?


----------



## Schokk (5. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bynemesis am 03.11.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> total witzig wie sich manche über die anforderungen aufregen bzw sich in die hose machen.
> 
> mit der zeit werden die anforderungen immer höher, sollte eigentl logisch sein sonst würde man immer noch bei 2d optik rumgurken. wer damit nen problem hat -> bitte konsole holen
> 
> ...


Das man alles haben will aber ohne dafür zu zahlen ?  xDDD  
Ich find das auch nich unbedingt tragisch mit der Anfordderung aber SP3 ??? was soll denn der scheiß


----------



## Kroizfeuer (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hey,
Ich hab mich hier nur angemeldet um eure meinung zu  hören...ich möchte gerne wissen ob das spiel bei mir läuft,und wenn ja,wie gut...
hier meine daten:
*Windows Vista home premium
Q6600@2.4Ghz...( das is doch der empfolene,oder?? )
3gb ram
Geforce 9500GS*
21 zoll bildschirm...
hoffe auf schnelle antwort
lg


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kroizfeuer am 11.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> Ich hab mich hier nur angemeldet um eure meinung zu  hören...ich möchte gerne wissen ob das spiel bei mir läuft,und wenn ja,wie gut...
> hier meine daten:
> *Windows Vista home premium
> ...


Ich würd mal sagen, bevor das Teil noch nicht wirklich mal getestet wurde, ist alles Spekulation.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Kroizfeuer (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 11.11.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kroizfeuer am 11.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie meinste das jetzt?? ich soll warten bis es sich andere kaufen, und dann schauen was die davon halten???
hm...
kann man denn nichts dazu sagen wie gut das spiel laufen wird...in etwa...? weil eigt.erfüllt mein pc alle anforderungen...?


----------



## Luzinator (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Eigentlich verheißen die hohen Anforderungen doch eigentlich nur ne gute Grafik....Bei San Andreas wurde immer gemeckert, dass das Potenzial der Pcs nie wirklich ausgenutzt wurde...Und jetzt beschwert man sich, weil die Anforderungen zu hoch sind?????
Irgendwie gibt's da doch dann keine Logik!

Ich hab mir meinen Pc für ca 675€ zusammengebastelt, und der hat folgende Komponenten:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 mit 4 x ,4Ghz
XFX Geforce 8800 GTX(damit läuft auch Crysis bei 1280 x 1024 bei max. Details unter Xp flüssig)
3 Gb Ram (DDR 2, 667 Mhz von Kingston)
Gigabyte EP35- DS3
750 Watt-Netzteil

...und dann halt noch Dvd-Brenner und Festplatte, was aber ja nicht so wichtig ist...

D.h., dass man auf nem 675€-Rechner locker GTA4 zocken werden kann..Für manche ist vielleicht 675€ viel, aber es gibt ja immer noch die weit aus teueren Pcs mit SLI und so nem Zeug, wie Blu Ray, was man jetzt noch nicht braucht(bis auf die, die Crysis wirklich auf Maximalen Settings spielen wollen^^)........


----------



## Kroizfeuer (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

omg... 4x4.ghz?!!!! Das is ja krank...^^
denkst du das klappt mit meinen  daten ,das spiel???
lg
Ps: für um die 600 is deiner saubillig gewesen...!!


----------



## maxquirrel (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kroizfeuer am 11.11.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> omg... 4x4.ghz?!!!! Das is ja krank...^^
> denkst du das klappt mit meinen  daten ,das spiel???
> lg
> Ps: für um die 600 is deiner saubillig gewesen...!!




er meinte wohl 2x 2,4 Ghz ^^
deswegen auch das komma


----------



## Luzinator (22. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ja komm, war halt ein Schreibfehler.
Wenn du mal aufgepasst hättest, hättest du bemerkt, dass es nur EINEN Q6600 gibt(und der hat halt 2,4 Ghz!).
Saubillig würd' ich nicht sagen, eher günstig.
Bei Media Markt und Co. hättest du um die Zeit, wo ich den mir zusammengeschraubt hab(Juni 200, locker nochmal 100€ draufgellegt!

Das ist halt der große Vorteil des Bastelns^^


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das einzige was mir bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht gefällt ist der Prozessor. Ich hab mir vor 1 Jahr einen neuen PC gekauft, hatte vorher ein uraltteil mit 400 MHz! Bin dann zwischendruch auf PS2 umgestiegen.

Ich hab mich dann vor ca. 10 Monaten hier im Forum beraten lassen, welche Grafikkarte den ganz gut wär, da ich in dem gekauften PC(hat 380 € gekostet) nur eine schlechte OnBoard hatte. Hab mir letztendlich die HD3850 für 150 € gekauft und bin bisher sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem ganzen. Zudem ist mein Monitor nur auf 1024x768 beschränkt aber das macht nix aus.

Naja das eigentliche ist, dass bei den minimalen Anforderungen ein C2D @ 1,8 GHz angegeben ist. Und genau den hab ich! Nur verstehe ich unter "minimalen Anforderungen" genau das, was man braucht damit das Spiel überhaupt startet. Wahrscheinlich ist das die falsche Sichtweise. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann bitte ich gerne um eine Belehrung. Die Monstersichtweite und hochauflösende Texturen brauche ich gar nicht, bemerkt man im Spiel sowieso nicht dermaßen und mein System ist nunmal kein C2Quadtsch. Mir ist nur wichtig das nicht ständig Objekte vor der Nase auftauchen und die Schatten nicht so krümmelig sind wie auf der Konsole, dass die Gebäude im Hintergrund total verwaschen waren kam mir die ganze Zeit ziemlich seltsam vor, sah aus wie ein statisches Bild, aber wenn man sich dem Ding genähert hat, wurden daraus wieder richtige häuser usw. . Hab mir übrigens vieles durchgelesen im Forum und bin mir über die ganzen Berechnungen, die das Spiel anstellen muss wenns mal abgeht, bewusst(nur damit nicht wieder angefangen wird in dieser hinsicht zu belehren).


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

minimal bedeutet ungefähr soviel du kannst auf 0 details halbwegs spielen*..


*sollte es jedenfalls der definition nach, eine andere ist "startet aber spielbar ist es überhaupt nicht"


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.11.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> minimal bedeutet ungefähr soviel du kannst auf 0 details halbwegs spielen..



Bin grad zufällig wiede auf den Artikel von 4Players gestoßen: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/Allgemein/Preview/8175/61088/0/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html

Die Weitsicht wurde erhöht und ein Schieberegler eingebaut, mit dem ihr die Verkehrsdichte euren Vorlieben anpassen dürft: Die Fassungen für 360 und PS3 bewegten sich etwa auf dem Stand von 33% dessen, was jetzt auf dem PC möglich ist.

Also bitte! 3 mal soviel verkehr in der PC Version?? Ganz ehrlich: Mir hat das was auf der Konsole war schon gereicht.


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 26.11.2008 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf jeden fall hatt der typ im fazit gesagt  zitat:Vorher solltet ihr euch allerdings selbst mit neuer Hardware erfreuen: Mit hochgekurbelten Details dürfte GTA 4 locker in Crysis-Anforderungsregionen kommen.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

wo ist denn der regler für "Spielspass" versteckt?

ich find den nämlích nicht, für mich ist das nur ein innovationsloser aufguss von GTA 3..


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall hatt der typ im fazit gesagt  zitat:Vorher solltet ihr euch allerdings selbst mit neuer Hardware erfreuen: Mit hochgekurbelten Details dürfte GTA 4 locker in Crysis-Anforderungsregionen kommen.



Ja hey hey hey, Crysis kann ich ja zocken, auch auf Hoch! Das einzige Problem in dem Spiel ist, dass es anfängt zu stottern wenn mehr als 3 Gegner kommen, wobei man schon Framerateeinbrüche ab 2 Gegner sieht, gegen die man kämpft. Deswegen konnte ich da keine total irrwitzigen Sachen machen wie in ein Lager mit nem Jeep reinfahren und mich wie Rambo zu benehmen!


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 auf hoch kannst du alles stellen,nur ob es dann flüssig spielbar is is ne andere frage,und das scheint ja wie du gesagt hast eben nicht zu klappen...


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

wird dann wohl bei einigen wie C&C 1 auf nem 386er.. 0,5 FPS


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> auf hoch kannst du alles stellen,nur ob es dann flüssig spielbar is is ne andere frage,und das scheint ja wie du gesagt hast eben nicht zu klappen...




Ok, Shader und Objekte auf hoch, den anderen kram hatte ich auf Mittel. Ja gut dann hal auf mittel....  

Aber das GTA 4  bei mir ausschauen soll wie damals Morrowind auf meinem ganz alten PC(siehe Sig) bei dem ich die Sichtweite komplett runterstellen musste, will mir doch einfach nicht in den Kopf.

Ok ,wenns vlt. Hart auf Hart kommt könnte ich ja denn Prozessor wechseln, aber ich habe keine Ahnung davon wie man das macht und müsste mich an K&M oder ARLT wenden, weis aber nicht ob die das tun. Aber dann kommt wieder der Gedanke: NUR WEGEN EINEM GAME?!?!??!?! LOL, dann hol ich mir einfach die Xbox360, würde mich dann wahrscheinlich sowieso die gleiche Summe kosten als sich dann den Stress zu machen.(C2D @ ca. 3 GHz - wenn schon denn schon! - Netzteil - hab nur 400 W und Einbaukosten)


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach so schlimm wirds nich,ich hab für meinen q6600 155euro gezahlt,,was ich jetzt nich weiß is ob deine graka das mitmacht,und in naher zukunft kannst du dich darauf einrichten das toptitel quads unterstützen,wenn nich sogar darauf optimiert sind


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

Robzombie

du müsstest wohl gleich das board mitwechseln aber tröste dich, ausserhalb des gehäuses CPU auf das board setzen ist eh einfacher


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.11.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Robzombie
> 
> du müsstest wohl gleich das board mitwechseln aber tröste dich, ausserhalb des gehäuses CPU auf das board setzen ist eh einfacher



LOL

Man über diesen ganzen Hardwareanforderungskramm kann man sich eh nur ärgern. Ich hab gestern mit nem Kumpel gesprochen und er möchte sich einen neuen PC kaufen ,seiner ist auch schon betagt(nicht so wie meine ehemalige Krücke). Er hat sich schon was rausgesucht: C2D mit 3 GHZ und einer 9800GT mit 4 GBRam...auch alles für ca. 600. Da sieht man mal richtig den Unterschied! Und es ist grad mal EIN Jahr vergangen!


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 26.11.2008 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





viel zu teuer,für das gleiche geld,nagut sagen wir 100euro mehr schraub ich ihm 

asus p5q pro
intel core2quad q6600
radeon hd 4870 mit 1gb
750gb festplatte
und 600w bequit NT

blos nich komplett kaufen dat ding


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 26.11.2008 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie gesagt es is auch wichtig was du fürn board hast und dazu kommt das die 9800gt auch nich grad die stärkste karte is


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt es is auch wichtig was du fürn board hast und dazu kommt das die 9800gt auch nich grad die stärkste karte is



Die Graka hat ein Freund von mir. Ich habs nur erwähnt um mal aufzuzeigen wie schnell das Preis/Leistungsverhätlniss sich ändern kann.....


Wenn man sich das mit den Anforderungen genauer überlegt, dann muss man doch ein paar Dinge sagen. GTA 4 ist nicht der Oberaffentittengeile Hammer! Mit einer aktuellen Graka und dazu zähle ich auch meine HD3850 wird schon einiges dargetellt werden. Ich bezweifle aber, dass ganz weit entfernte Gebäude bei mir nicht verwaschen sein werden, dazu müsste ich die Sichtweite ja auf annähernd hoch schrauben und dass frisst dann gleichzeitg Rechenleistung. Das die mir jetzt aber auch noch sagen wollen, dass ein C2D@1,8 das minimum sein soll, damit man actionreich spielen kann bezweifle ich aber ein bisschen.....ich weis nicht woher die Leute die Kommentare nehmen, dass JEDER Bürger seinen eigenen Tagesablauf hat, aber das ist Quatsch. Dann verteilen politessen halt strafzettel und jemand streitet sich, aber selbst das wird geladen und ist nunmal irgendwo gescriptet, dass es überhaupt passiert. Und das alles GLEICHZEITIG abläuft ist von vornherein schmarn, dann würde nicht mal ein C2D@1,8 reichen, geschweige denn die 360 selbst....Ich meine auch nur...es werden Auflösungen von 2560x schlagmichtot und sehr hoch aufgelöste Texturen möglich sein! Die tragen etwa nicht dazu bei, dass der Prozessor ausgelastet wird? Was soll minimum dann sein? Die Anforderung, damit man einen Kampf gegen nen Polizisten grad noch ohne Ruckeln übersteht?


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wing Commander 4 lief auch erst optimal auf dem 233mhz Pentium 1

den gab es nur bei erscheinen von WC4 noch garnicht, also stellt euch nicht so an


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

Oh man....ich hab mir grad in nem kiosk den technikcheck von gamestar angeschaut....nicht gut....gar nicht gut

Wenn man einen Einkernprozessor hat, stürzt das Spiel beim Start ab. Ein C2D@1,8GHz ist  gelb markiert - minimum - reicht um in minimalen Details und 1024x768 zu zocken. Jede Radeonkarte wurde in der Version von Gamestar nicht erkannt, Take2 sagt, dass das Problem in der Verkaufsversion aber behoben sein wird - weis der Kukuk was es dann aber sonst für Darstellungsprobleme mit dennen geben könnte...? Gamestar schreibt aber wiederum hin - wie immer, dass die Grafikkarte ausschlaggebend ist, wenn die Komponenten(CPU, Speicher und Graka) nicht im selben Farbbereich liegen...

Auf minimum sieht man, wie ich den Screenshots entnehmen musste nicht mal was 30 m vor einem passiert. Bei der Sichtweite gibts den komischen Blurnebel im Hintergrund nicht mehr, auch wenn man sie auf minimum stellt. Die Gebäude sind dann in der Ferne einfach detailärmer, wenn man aber auf der Straße fährt(Screenshot zeigte ein Auto und in ca. 30 m entfernung ein anderes Gebäude) sieht man die Fahrzeuge vor einem nicht. Außerdem waren auf dem Vergelichsscreen(vergleich zw. min, mittel, max) auf mittel zwei Bauarbeiter, DIREKT vor dem Auto, in minimalen Einstellungen hat man von dennen nichts gesehen. 

Tja von wegen "wenn Crysis läuft, läuft auch GTA 4"...pustekuchen  

Ich hab das Spiel vor 2 Monaten bei nem Kumpel auf der Xbox gespielt und wollt mir die Konsole gleich holen hab dann aber gedacht, hey wenn Crysis bei mir läuft - ein riesen Dschungel.....dann muss GTA 4 doch erst recht gehen. Habs mir also nicht geholt. Jetzt kann ich erneut darüber nachdenken und mir die Box wahrscheinlich zu Weihnachten kaufen

EDIT um 17:43
Ok, ich glaub das war jetzt richtig sinnloses aufregen. Es wäre schlichtweg ein Witz wenn ich mit meiner Karte nur auf minimum spielen könnte. Mittlere Einstellungen müssten da drin sein wenn man ruhig das ganze noch mal durchdenkt.


----------



## RobZombie (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

Edit um 18:47
Es war leider doch kein sinnloses aufregen, malt euch selbst ein Bild:

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/Hellshaper/ScanImage001-1.jpg


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit um 18:47
> Es war leider doch kein sinnloses aufregen, malt euch selbst ein Bild:
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/Hellshaper/ScanImage001-1.jpg




na siehste,bin ich froh das ich n quad habe


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 26.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was mich aber nich so froh stimmt,is das es bei radeonkarten probleme gibt...


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mal so als Frage an die Redaktion,,stimmt es das GTA4 massive probleme mit RadeonKarten hatt?


----------



## zerr (26. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich glaube die rockstar games haben komplett den bezug zu realität verloren  

HAAALOOO  
es gibt noch viele leute wie ich die ein pc mit
gf 7600gt
p4 3.0ghz
2gb ram
haben und das spiel auch zocken wollen..


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zerr am 26.11.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die rockstar games haben komplett den bezug zu realität verloren
> 
> HAAALOOO
> es gibt noch viele leute wie ich die ein pc mit
> ...




ja dann müsst ihr wohl aufrüsten,,das is beim pc nunmal so,und deiner scheint ja nun schon ein wenig in die jahre gekommen zu sein...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> zerr am 26.11.2008 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben und ein p4 mit 3 ghz war vor 4 oder 5 Jahren Standard.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf GTA4 und kann es kaum abwarten


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.11.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und ich erst ich freu mich ja so(auf und ab hüpf)


----------



## zerr (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

nicht jeder kann n haufen geld für einen neuen rechner oder harware  aufbringen...


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zerr am 27.11.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht jeder kann n haufen geld für einen neuen rechner oder harware  aufbringen...




meinst du ich etwa?trotzdem spar ich für mein hobby,und das nicht zu wenig das ich mir n vernünftigen rechner zusammen basteln kann,,,,,


----------



## SKJmin (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 26.11.2008 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde so etwas sowieso niemals komplett kaufen!

Ich hab mir einen Rechner zusammen gebastelt für ca. 850 Euro (Stand: Juni 200

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2,83Ghz *
~230€


*Kingston 4 GB Ram@800Mhz*
~90€


*Asus PQ5 Deluxe*
~110€


*Zotac GeForce GTX 280 (1GB)*
~320€

+ Platte + Kleinkram


OK 850 Euro sind schon ne ganze Menge...
Habe 10 Wochen in den Semesterferien gearbeitet und musste das Ding einfach kaufen^^
Heute bereue ich nichts, das Ding läuft wie geschmiert!


Heute ist es mit Sicherheit noch billiger... (bis auf die Grafikkarte)
Bestellt habe ich alles über www.Geizhals.at (dort sind einfach die besten Angebote von verschiedenen Händlern aufgelistet)

PS:
Empfehlen ürde ich euch auf jeden Fall ALTERNATE.AT


----------



## SKJmin (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit um 18:47
> Es war leider doch kein sinnloses aufregen, malt euch selbst ein Bild:
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/Hellshaper/ScanImage001-1.jpg



Verdammt wollte heute auch die GameStar kaufen wegen dem Riesen GTA IV-Test, doch waren alle Geschäfte wo ich war damit noch nicht beliefert worden 

Außerdem haben die Spacken von GameStar eine Q9950 als Dual-Core angegeben...
Ich hab eine und es ist eine Quad


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zerr am 27.11.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht jeder kann n haufen geld für einen neuen rechner oder hardware  aufbringen...




xbox360 kostet 179 €.
und schon kannst du gta4 spielen, wenn auch vielleicht nur in sd auflösung, wenn du keinen hdtv hast. 

ansonsten hat nie jemand behauptet, dass computer- oder videospiele ein besonders billiges hobby wären.


----------



## STF (30. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> zerr am 27.11.2008 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! 
Andere Hobbies (Motocross, Rallye, Tauchen, etc) sind auch nicht gerade günstig.
Man kann sich eben nur bis zu Decke strecken, bzw. man kann nicht alles haben.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie sich die Anforderungen dann auch auswirken.
Grafikkarten mit mehr als 512MB VRAM, dürften dem Spiel wohl auch zuträglicher sein.
Wie wichtig da wohl die Klasse ist?
Naja, am Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch wissen wir mehr...


----------



## zerr (30. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich spar auch für nen neuen rechner aber es wird ne ganze weile dauern daher muss ich mit meinen alten system auskommen......

an alle konsolen fan boys ich mag keine next gen konsolen


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zerr am 30.11.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle konsolen fan boys ich mag keine next gen konsolen




ich bin also ein "fanboy", nur weil ich dir die preiswerteste möglichkeit nenne, gta4 zu spielen? 
denk mal drüber nach, was du so schreibst...


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RobZombie am 26.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit um 18:47
> Es war leider doch kein sinnloses aufregen, malt euch selbst ein Bild:
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/Hellshaper/ScanImage001-1.jpg


Das einzige, was mir übel aufstößt ist die Limitierung der Auflösung in Hinblick auf den Videospeicher.

Ich hab eine 8800GTX mit 768MB Speicher und möchte bitte schön schon auf meinem 22" TFT eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 fahren können, und mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, dass ich die Texturqualität vorher auf Medium reduzieren muss um überhaupt diese Auflösung auszuwählen.

Was bin ich froh, dass ich GTA IV für meine XBox360 habe.


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.12.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 26.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt (sobald's erscheint) ob diese Limitierung ein rudimentäres Überbleibsel aus dieser Vorversion ist die Gamestar getestet hat oder ob bei diesen Auflösungen der VRAM tatsächlich zu gering ist um GTAIV mit hochaufgelösten Texturen laufen zu lassen.
Wenn GTA IV das vorschreibt wär es sicherlich bitter...
Vielleicht gibt's ja Tweak-Möglichkeiten per Config o.ä.

Ich bin froh, dass ich die PS3 samt GTA IV nach dem Durchspielen schnell wieder abgestoßen habe - es war teils nah an der Grenze zur Unspielbarkeit -freue mich auf 1280x1024, hohe Details und den Video-Editor -DEN hab ich mir schon lange gewünscht 

@Redaktion - wann kommen endlich PCGH-Benchmarks? Soweit ich das gesehen habe ist sogar einer integriert bei GTA IV. NDA?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin froh, dass ich die PS3 samt GTA IV nach dem Durchspielen schnell wieder abgestoßen habe - es war teils nah an der Grenze zur Unspielbarkeit -freue mich auf 1280x1024, hohe Details und den Video-Editor -DEN hab ich mir schon lange gewünscht


Hmm? Was meinst du mit 'Unspielbarkeit'? Massive Framedrops oder meinst du die Steuerung mit dem Pad im Allgemeinen?  :-o   

Also ich hatte keine Probleme und selbst ein Kumpel, der nie "Shooter" auf seiner Konsole spielt hat GTA IV durchgespielt.


----------



## HanFred (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.12.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hatte auch keine probleme damit, ich habe auch keine ahnung, was er meint.


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 01.12.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.12.2008 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam Cowboys, ich sagte ja nicht generell unspielbar, sondern nahe an der Grenze zur Unspielbarkeit, das rührte von der teils massiv-niedrigen Framerate her, vor allem wenn zur map an sich Physik/Effekt-Berechnung gefordert war. Durchgespielt hab' ich's auch, aber aufgrund des gerade Angesprochenen ist die PS3-Version sicherlich nicht meine favorisierte Version. D.h. die Version, welche ich letztendlich auch behalten und dauerhaft spielen wollte


----------



## STF (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.12.2008 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist auch der Punkt, der mir echt noch Probleme bereitet.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass da noch was geändert wurde/wird.
Auf einem 22" TFT würde ich schon gerne in der nativen Auflösung spielen.

Ich werde es wohl erstmal bei meinem Händler anspielen.
Bis dahin entspanne ich noch auf der Couch...


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wobei das ganze vermutlich dann nur nen *.ini oder registrierungseintrag ist..


----------



## zerr (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 01.12.2008 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> zerr am 30.11.2008 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dich mein ich ja net   
sry wenn du es falsch verstanden hast

es gibt viele fanboys da drausen die mit der antwort kommen würden
kauf dir ne ps3,xbox 360


----------



## MonsterHunteTri (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich erfülle die Anforderungen und trotzdem spinnt GTA4
ich seh nur die Autos, Die Passanten und die straßenlaternen aber von der kulisse seh ich nichts


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2011)

Aktueller Grafikkartentreiber installiert?


----------



## Pertusum (15. Juli 2012)

Die Neue Version sieht zwar echt geil aus...aber muss ich mir deswegen echt ein hardcoregamer Pc zulegen...weil unter 5 Ghz und 8gig RAM und einer 600 serie an Grafik läßt sich das überhaupt nicht ordentlich zocken.....Ne da muss sich der nette Herr Hayssam Keilany mal etwas besseres ausdenken,als wie so ein Rechnerleistungsfressenden Mod.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2012)

Pertusum schrieb:


> Die Neue Version sieht zwar echt geil aus...aber muss ich mir deswegen echt ein hardcoregamer Pc zulegen...weil unter 5 Ghz und 8gig RAM und einer 600 serie an Grafik läßt sich das überhaupt nicht ordentlich zocken.....Ne da muss sich der nette Herr Hayssam Keilany mal etwas besseres ausdenken,als wie so ein Rechnerleistungsfressenden Mod.


 
und wegen so nem geschwätz gräbst jetzt alte GTA-Threads aus? 
Außerdem, nen erster mal ein paar 4 GHz CPUs, bevor hier mit deinen Fünfen ankommst, vielleicht fällt´s dir ja selbst auf


----------



## Maxhermann (20. Januar 2013)

Hyrican Pck03850 Gaming PC, Intel Core i5, 1000 GB - Einzel-PC's könnte ich mit diesem pc gta4 zocken ?


----------

